# Circle cutting pains



## ChippinMick (Aug 25, 2011)

I purchased a Rikon 10-320 a few months ago and thought this could cut circles with no problem. Well i look at all these websites eg. Rockler saying 1/4" wide blade can cut a 3/4"radius circle, how?
I got a 3/8" blade and it cant cut a 5" radius circle using the jig as shown here 




The tension is set correctly, the wheels and drive belt are clean and taught. The guide bearings are set correctly. Yet when i get about a 1/4 of the way cutting the circle the blade binds and then slows down to a stop. All this going at a very slow rate of feed. The stock is only 1/2" thick


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

First, what brand of band saw blade did you purchase? Many of the Skil, Craftsman, HF, VA, etc blades aren't worth the steel they made them with.

Next, how many TPI? I cut 5" circles in 1/2" - 3" stock with a 3 TPI Olson flexback blade or a Olson Bi-metal blade. It takes about a minute per circle.

How fast is the blade running? I have mine set as fast as it will go… 3000 fps. I tried the other speed, and it sucked.

Are you sure your tension is correct? How are you sure? by the tension gauge on the saw? Mine isn't too accurate. If I set tension on a 1/4" blade by the gauge on my saw, the silly thing flaps like a broken strap on a semi truck.

That's all I can think of…

Good Luck!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with all of Dallas's recommendations but I am also wondering if you have set the stop block correctly on your jig. The pin needs to be at exactly the leading edge of your bandsaw blade. Otherwise your cut will tend to spiral and bind the blade. You should be able to cut a 10" diameter circle in 1/2" stock with even a poor/dull blade unless you are cutting REALLY hard stock.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

With a quarter inch Olson blade on a piece of crap Craftsman 12" band saw I can cut a half inch radius curve. I've never cut a circle on my bandsaw. I'm only commenting on how tight a radius I can cut. So I'd be looking to make sure I had a quality blade if I was you. If you do, maybe your machine needs a little fine tuning.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Like gfadvm said, that leading edge of the blade must be exactly in line with the pin…..otherwise it's gonna be a real mess.


----------

